# wurm auftrieb



## ricky9187 (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo leute,

also wir haben im gewässer viele krabben.
da ensteht das problem das der wurm nicht nur den fisch als feind hat sondern auch die krabbe.wie kann ich dem wurm geügend autrieb geben das er vom grundblei hoch geht.
der wurm wiegt zwischen 2- 5 gramm da muss schon was ordentliches ran.hab schon manches ausprobiert. jetzt brauch ich euch.
Also Danke ich schon mal für eure ideen was man machen kann.


----------



## weserwaller (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: wurm auftrieb*

Geh in die Apotheke und hol dir eine Einwegspritze und die dünnsten Kanülen und pump den Wurm voll mit Luft das reicht für etwa 10-20 min Auftrieb....

oder montiere etwa 15-25 cm vor dem Haken auf dem Vorfach eine leichte Unterwasserpose oder einen anderen schmalen Auftriebskörper.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: wurm auftrieb*



ricky9187 schrieb:


> wie kann ich dem wurm geügend autrieb geben das er vom grundblei hoch geht.


 
Das Grundblei weglassen...|rolleyes

nee, im Ernst, da gibts diese kleinen Kügelchen... Styropor hat den ähnlichen Effekt, mußt ein wenig verstecken, brauchst bei nem 5 gramm Wurm eh nur son Kitzchen...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Forellenzemmel (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: wurm auftrieb*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Geh in die Apotheke und hol dir eine Einwegspritze und die dünnsten Kanülen und pump den Wurm voll mit Luft das reicht für etwa 10-20 min Auftrieb....


 
Abgesehen davon, das dies nicht unbedingt jedermanns Sache ist - fürn Grundblei sind 10 min ein bissl wenig.

Alternative: Von nem frisch gefangenen Fisch das Auge, das tüdelt dann so mit etwas Auftrieb daher, und hält einige Bisse aus...


----------



## weserwaller (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: wurm auftrieb*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Alternative: Von nem frisch gefangenen Fisch das Auge, das tüdelt dann so mit etwas Auftrieb daher, und hält einige Bisse aus...



BÄÄÄHHH


----------



## WaveLord (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: wurm auftrieb*



weserwaller schrieb:


> BÄÄÄHHH



Schmeiß mich weg....|muahah:


----------



## weserwaller (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: wurm auftrieb*

@WaveLord 



Nun aber zur sache zurück gibt im Bastelladen so kleine Styroporkügelchen und die gleichen auch von Cormoran hier der Link http://server4.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?SESSIONID=0792181580560282&AnbieterID=10011


----------



## weserwaller (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: wurm auftrieb*

Der andere Link funzt ja gar nicht ... 
http://www.angelsport-gebhard.de/Co....html?XTCsid=34fb46024c1e0ced60c980b96a71ad58


----------



## WaveLord (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: wurm auftrieb*

Sorry, aber ich fand deinen Kommentar einfach lustig...:q


----------



## weserwaller (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: wurm auftrieb*



Meine Antwort war ja auch nicht böse gemeint


----------



## ricky9187 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: wurm auftrieb*

ich hab die kugeln schon ausprobiert abgesehen davon das man die fast nicht auf die haken bekommt. das mit der wasser kugel hab ich schon richtig verstanden. oder.
seid ihr so nachtmenschen freu mich ja über die tollt und schnelle antwort


----------



## weserwaller (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: wurm auftrieb*



ricky9187 schrieb:


> seid ihr so nachtmenschen freu mich ja über die tollt und schnelle antwort



Nö kann nur nicht pennen .
Wasserkugel ??????


----------



## WaveLord (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: wurm auftrieb*

Wollts nur gesagt haben..ist ja schon spät. :g

Und zum Thema...angel selbst oft am Rhein und ein kleines Stück Styropor ist das einzige was deinen Wurm vor Krabben schützt. Musst halt den Auftrieb vorher vor den Füßen testen..

Aber ne Unterwasserpose ist auch nicht verkehrt...:m


----------



## weserwaller (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: wurm auftrieb*

Man muss halb nur bedenken dass das mit der Unterwasserpose in hängerträchtigen Gewässern schnell ins Geld geht .
Aber alte Weinkorken tun es ja auch .


----------

